# You Won't Believe This...



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

So I have had to endure a semester in college with three horrible roommates: one was a kleptomaniac, the other two on cocaine, heroin, LSD, etc. They decided to torture me in the most creative ways possible for the kicks. They ruined my clothes, stole from me, and destroyed my possessions. But here's what will really make you (and me) upset... but it also says a LOT about how durable Bettas really are.








This is Versace. He is my prized possession... I love him to death. Yes, an aquabid purchase that cost me $70. My roommates realized how much I dote on him, and decided to make him the next victim. They proceeded to pour soap, trash, and vomit into his tank.

Here's the incredible thing... HE SURVIVED. I must have gotten him out in time. But it really goes to show you how strong these little guys and gals are...

I got my boy out of that room, transferred him to a "baby Betta" keeper, and put him in a friend's room until I could move out. Unfortunately Versace chewed his tail to bits from all the stress, and he is nearly tailless now, but I love him all the same. His tank was not salvageable, so Santa is bringing him a belated Christmas present today... a brand new 2.5gal (please hold back the criticism... it is all I can afford).

Residence life at my University took such pity on me that now Versace and I live happily in our very own studio apartment on campus. So, happy ending to all the trauma. :-D

But seriously... was this a miracle or was it not?


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that's terrible! I'm so glad to hear he survived that. He must be a very tough little guy!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah...if I was in your position, my school would have to do more than put me in a pretty room to satisfy me. How can students act like that and not be disciplined? Abusing someone's pet should at least lead to suspension if not expulsion. That's extreme bullying and shouldn't be brushed off so easily, imo. I would have brought every piece of evidence to the class dean (or equivalent) by now. Not so much for vengence or anything like that, but due to the fact that bullies like them just move on to a new target. 3 

Not to say that SageMyster would be at fault if they did get a new "fourth roommate". I'm wagging my finger at the school. When someone is changing rooms because roommates have poured soap, trash, and vomit on his/her fish, the residence office should be moving out the 3 animal abusers. But that only happens in my fantasy world were justice actually exists. T_T 

I'm also glad your fish survived all that. Since soap was one of the things added to the tank, I would watch for issues down the line. But nothing as bad as dropsy. I'm thinking more along the lines of being constipated easily, swim bladder issues that come and go, ammonia sensitivity, and other annoying (but not life threatening) issues.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

This is outrageous!  How can people be so cruel? Those people deserve to go in jail for a month!
I'm so happy your little guy is okay.. Best of luck to you. 2.5G tanks are just fine, just keep it really clean. Do you have any IAL or washed dried oak leaves to add in his water to calm him?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

That is animal abuse. If it had been me I'd flip a table! That is WRONG. I would have demanded the school pay for a new tank as well and explain exactly how much that fish cost you so they can understand the reasons your so angry. 

I'd also demand those kids be expelled for drug usage and report them to the closet ASPCA <-- Believe it or not, most ASPCA's take fish cruelty seriously, I've read the stories and seen them on TV as well. Life is Life and it should be treated equal.

Also, I'd be glad to have my own room, to leave the bad memories of that one behind but even so, I'd want them out of school. ASAP! COMPLAIN TO THE SCHOOL BOARD...


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Poor baby! Im so glad hes alright! God I hate people sometimes that just makes me so angry!!!!!!!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with you guys about how these girls should be punished; however, there are some factors to consider. While I documented EVERYTHING they did, even going as far as texting an RA friend to "visit" the room while they were actively doing drugs in my living area, as well as taking pictures of everything they destroyed (including the tank post-abuse - it would horrify you to see the pictures, so I will spare you guys), there is no "proof", according to residence life, that they did it. Just as there was no "proof" when I went to campus safety to report the extravagant light-up Christmas decorations that had been stolen from the neighborhood around campus that magically appeared in my dorm room. I had to be very careful about what I did. If I had gone to more extreme measures, my own safety would have been in jeopardy, as I had already been threatened. If I said anything, I was told, "I will f- you up." Considering the girl in question already has a pending felony on her hands, I was not going to question it.

I don't mean to play this off as no big deal. It is a BIG. DEAL. But at the time I was concerned for my own safety and there was only so much I could do without them realizing I was being a snitch. Everything they did I reported and sent pictures of to Housing, and they Housing knew all of it. Given the circumstances, when they DID do a room search the one time I reported drug use in the room, Housing made it exceedingly difficult for the girls NOT to be kicked out of the dorms. They stuck it through enough to finish this semester, however... but two (the worst two) of the three are transferring/dropping out now, so there will be no unfortunate "fourth girl"... although maybe she should watch her stuff with a klepto in the room. I don't know, guys. It was really hell. I would have done more if I could have, but do you see the rut I was in?


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

His new name should be Lucky lol. He is one tough little dude. I am glad you and him are okay. My fiances coworker was on coke we found out in the end and that was scary :s That is a lot for a fish so i can see why he is your prized possession. If only the school could have done a little more but we all know how society works and how people feel about fish too good luck with him and hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Poor fish. That is freaking scary and awful. I don't understand how people can be so cruel to other living beings, regardless of whether they're people or fish. I hope your fish recovers and you can get a new room.


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

So awesome he lived!! That's the greatest.

Like others said - there is some thing way wrong with this "college". If the drug use is like you said, I would mention to the administration that the federal government takes a dim view of schools that propagate hard drug abuse and it would make a great news story on Channel 7, especially when the FBI breaks in to raid it. 

Then I would do exactly that. File it with the local district attorney and news. Are you actually PAYING for this school? Sounds more like a minimum security prision/half way house for junkies. I think you need a refund and a school transfer.

But good, good on your fish for making it. That's good.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

SageMyster said:


> I agree with you guys about how these girls should be punished; however, there are some factors to consider. While I documented EVERYTHING they did, even going as far as texting an RA friend to "visit" the room while they were actively doing drugs in my living area, as well as taking pictures of everything they destroyed (including the tank post-abuse - it would horrify you to see the pictures, so I will spare you guys), there is no "proof", according to residence life, that they did it. Just as there was no "proof" when I went to campus safety to report the extravagant light-up Christmas decorations that had been stolen from the neighborhood around campus that magically appeared in my dorm room. I had to be very careful about what I did. If I had gone to more extreme measures, my own safety would have been in jeopardy, as I had already been threatened. If I said anything, I was told, "I will f- you up." Considering the girl in question already has a pending felony on her hands, I was not going to question it.
> 
> I don't mean to play this off as no big deal. It is a BIG. DEAL. But at the time I was concerned for my own safety and there was only so much I could do without them realizing I was being a snitch. Everything they did I reported and sent pictures of to Housing, and they Housing knew all of it. Given the circumstances, when they DID do a room search the one time I reported drug use in the room, Housing made it exceedingly difficult for the girls NOT to be kicked out of the dorms. They stuck it through enough to finish this semester, however... but two (the worst two) of the three are transferring/dropping out now, so there will be no unfortunate "fourth girl"... although maybe she should watch her stuff with a klepto in the room. I don't know, guys. It was really hell. I would have done more if I could have, but do you see the rut I was in?


Yeah...that's why my outrage is aimed at the school and not you. As much as I hate to say it, your rut doesn't surprise. I never really expected you to do more than you already have done if you were able to get a new room. Even that takes the drive and detemination to jump through countless flaming hoops. I expected the school to actually protect one of its students from a dangerous situation. But as I said earlier, that only happens in my dreams. :frustrated:


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm glad that you're out of that situation now hun. Is there any way that you can get protection from these bullies?

I lived in abuse for years at the hands of my own mother, so I get why you most likely got more upset when they hurt your baby than you. It's still sick what they did to you and your fish though. Which one of the girls is still on campus? You might need to talk to someone outside of school to get the severity of her bullying on record. That way - if she tries anything - the police can have a history of abusive actions to give your story more weight.

By the way, how has his tail recovered? And is that the only bad thing wrong with him physically? I know everyone is worried about the soap, but I am also worried about the vomit. The girls were known drug users and some nasty stuff could have been in their stomaches. Or they could have just poured straight drugs in there (I doubt that they would "waste" their presious drugs, but you never know).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxhex (Jan 1, 2013)

That is really awful. :-? How would someone get entertainment from putting throw up in a fish tank? For any reason? I'm glad your fish is okay, hopefully he can eventually get back to the way he was before!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Report them. For vandalism and drugs. I love the Betta.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

That is terrible. Animal cruelty. What the heck did the fish do? Well, I'm glad hes alive and that you got a studio apartment. They should of gave you a giftcard to buy him some gifts for his trauma!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

What a terrible thing to do. I will never understand how someone can be so cruel. The bullies should be made to repay you for your losses, not the school. And what an absolutely gorgeous betta you have there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Terrible story. Glad your outta there. Miracle that your fish survived.

Awful people your former room mates. I may have lost it and attacked them.

You handled it well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would have beenm arrested. For "attemted murder" I call it revenging/defending my fish.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow.....just wow 

I agree that it seems as if you are due for a school transfer. I cannot imagine actually paying for such abuse! Perhaps you could bring it to court...or even just threaten to bring it to court (maybe you'd get some money back). I certainly wouldn't continue to pay this establishment for an "education."

All I can say is that if this had happened to me, it would not have ended well at all....for them.....
Every time I read a story like this, I loose even more hope for humanity...and am even more grateful for my martial arts background.

I'm glad your fish is doing fine though - what a tough little guy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am concerned with the drugs you said they use.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

No proof? Who else would have done it, the vomit fairy? I'd sue the school. Seriously!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You need to stop those Phycopaths by any means possible.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

The poor baby! I hope he recovers from the ordeal soon.

While I'm really happy for you that you now live alone and Versace can live a more peaceful/safe life (hopefully) it is infuriating how the school isn't going to punish your ex-roomates. I don't know which university you go to, but if it was mine, there would be consequences.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would play a major prank on those people.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Choc, she mentioned death threats had already been uttered.

You could go to the police, to file on the threats, but I honestly have no idea if that would just make things worse. That really sucks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What death threats?


----------

